
Without driver or map, vans go from Italy to China - iamelgringo
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/science/2010-10-28-driverless-van_N.htm?loc=interstitialskip
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Seems to be word-for-word identical to the item submitted earlier:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1843296>

